# Short Fly Rod



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

A friend of mine, was just telling me he bought a short rod from BPS. It may even be a bass pro rod. It's 7' something. He said it cast great ,and really likes the rod.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Ross Flystik comes in 8 and 10 wt and I have a Gold Cup 7wt 7'10" from bass pro i've been needing to sale if you're interested for $70.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fished the Sage bass rod and it was sweet for casting big bulky flies but when the wind kicks up I'd rather have a 9' rod. Seems like it would be great in tight spots.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

X2 on the BPS rods. Saw them and they were real cheap. Never have thrown one so can't answer that.

Have thrown the sage rods and they are pretty cool in tight spots. Real accurate and good quality.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, stick with that sage bass rod.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

If you can find one look for a Reddington
SSF 7692.. great rod 7'6" for 9wt 
I use mine chokoloskee for tarpon and big snook 
casts great and perfect for firing flies under mangroves
should also be pretty cheap if you can find one

joe


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the BPS rods are 7' 11", and are "Heat" rods. They are made up to 10wt I believe.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I really like the sage bass rods but I think I'm going to have to save for a while. Jr fly are looking to sell your Ross fly sticks too? I did see a company Steffens Brothers makes a line of fiberglass rods that I would really like to try. I've always had a soft spot for glass and bamboo rods. Anybody tried them?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.tforods.com/fly-fishing/rods/mini-mag-series.html#.UyoeL-29LCQ


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> Thanks guys I really like the sage bass rods but I think I'm going to have to save for a while.  Jr fly are looking to sell your Ross fly sticks too?


Its a six weight and I just got it the beginning of the year so short answer would be no. i got it off ebay brand new for 80 bucks and for whats its worth i think theyre great rods for the money


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

speaking of which heres one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ross-Flystik-Fly-Rod-711-8wt-/271429627267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f32776d83


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> A friend of mine, was just telling me he bought a short rod from BPS. It may even be a bass pro rod. It's 7' something. He said it cast great ,and really likes the rod.


That would be me, I just got Bass Pros's Heat rod in a 9 weight. The rod is 7'10" and I have it paired with a Redington AL9/10 with Cabela's Premier Saltwater Floating Line and it cast very well in the yard but I've yet to fish it but hopefully will this weekend and will post a report. But judging from first impressions it should do just what I'm hoping very well.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Let me know how you like that rod, been thinking about getting one.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

A buddy of mine has a TFO hawgleg. It's 7'11", he said he loves it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

reddington predator
I still have two of them and I enjoy fishing them in similar situations to the ones you described.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Let me know how you like that rod, been thinking about getting one.


Rod works great we caught two fish with it last Saturday....I'll probably get another in 10wt.


----------

